# Wall Clean-out vs floor clean-out location in bathroom



## Hoons (May 29, 2013)

In a bathroom, is it acceptable to put a floor cleanout instead of a wall cleanout if there is a floor drain?

There is a water closet and lavatory on the same main line. Would the level of the floor drain become the highest flood rim level?

The order of the fixtures in flowing direction is water closet, floor drain, and lavatory. If the main line at the lavatory gets clogged, the floor drain won't be able to drain and won't be easy to access the floor cleanout. If the floor drain is the last to be piped, then it can bypass the clog.

Some insight into this matter will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## north star (May 29, 2013)

*: - : - :*

*1st,* ...Welcome to The Building Codes Forum! 

*2nd,* ...the top of the Floor Drain would be the highest flood

level.......The clean out should be the fartherest drain

fitting upstream so as to be able to access for cleaning

[ i.e. - unstopping clogs downstream of all fixtures ].

Sometimes, the lavatory drain line is disconnected and

utilized for this purpose......In most Commercial applications,

there is; or should be, a Clean Out located at the fartherest

point upstream of all fixtures.

*: - : - :*


----------



## Hoons (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the reply North Star

Do you have a reference to a code about the floor drain becoming the highest flood level? I tried looking in IPC and couldn't find it, just want it for personal reference.

Also, is there a code requirement for the cleanout to be installed in the same room as the bathroom? Currently it is installed in a recessed area in a corridor. The concern is that when unclogging, the waste may overflow in the corridor.


----------



## north star (May 30, 2013)

*: - : - :*

The Flood Level [ Rim ] of the drainage fixture is in

Ch. 2 - Definitions, `06 IPC.

Unless the Clean Out piping & associated fittings

are rated to match the construction of the corridor,

the Clean Out access cannot be located on the

corridor wall [ *RE:* 307.3, `06 IPC ].

REASON:  Typically, most corridors have a fire

rating on all of the assemblies associated with

the construction of that corridor [ i.e. - fire wall

assemblies, ...ceiling assemblies  or wall &

ceiling assemblies  ].

While various types of piping and fittings could

be installed in the rated assemblies,  ...an RDP

should provide you with a U.L. rated assembly

that specifically includes the Clean Out, and all

of the components associated with it, in to a

complete design.

That said,  ...I have never seen a Clean Out

installed in a corridor!......Too much potential

for sewer gases to leak in to the corridor and

in to the circulating air system

*: - : - :*


----------



## peach (Jun 23, 2013)

06 IPC; Cleanouts are required at the base of the stack. (708.3.4) wall or floor shouldn't matter.


----------

